# Matt Le Blanc to host top gear



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://tvdaily.com/friends-star-matt-leblanc-joins-top-gear/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Plus it seems a whole host of American co hosts to follow. I just can't wait.>

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A Frog!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ahh..... now that I could understand, make it quirky.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey kerry.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nah, even if they do it nude it'll still be crap . . . Like him or not, Clarkson & co made that series & not even if it was hosted by President i mean Prime Eaton nobhead Cameron & his ilk would it get me watching it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You're willing to give them a chance to prove themselves then?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You do have a way with words stanner.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What would an American know about cars? Other than the size of the cup holders?

They have straight roads, a rigidly enforced 55mph speed limit, most of their cars wallow like a galeon in a hurricane so simply don't handle, and they are, by European standards, pretty primitive (the cars not the people, hang on, maybe I need to think about that) 

Time will tell I 'spose

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just as well Steve McQueen isn't still alive then - he'd have been no good for the job either.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> What would an American know about cars? Other than the size of the cup holders?
> 
> They have straight roads, a rigidly enforced 55mph speed limit, most of their cars wallow like a galeon in a hurricane so simply don't handle, and they are, by European standards, pretty primitive (the cars not the people, hang on, maybe I need to think about that)
> 
> ...


"A rigidly enforced 55 mph speed limit" - Where have you been living for the last 20 years?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_limits_in_the_United_States

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How can Evans do top gear if he's doing a radio show 5 days a week?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How can Evans do top gear if he's doing a radio show 5 days a week?


It's called hard work!
And the reason the Ginger man is worth loadsa dosh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> It's called hard work!
> And the reason the Ginger man is worth loadsa dosh.


I don't question the the Ginger Whingers work ethic, I do question how he can be in two places at once, unless TG3 is not going to do any of TG2s famous expedition type shows, which were sometimes much better than other adventure programs.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well if Boris can manage to be an MP and Mayor of London, a radio programme and a TV show should be easy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Well if Boris can manage to be an MP and Mayor of London.


Don't know that he has yet > >


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Don't know that he has yet > >


Do keep up at the back!

MP for Uxbridge since the General Election and Mayor of London until the next one.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Johnson


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Perhaps, hopefully, it will bomb like the American version of "The Office" which was diabolical, and still is, at it has been reincarnated on SABC-TV (in South Africa). British humour is unique in the world. What part of "it-does-not translate" do they not understand.

Is there an emoticon for finger-down-throat???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Perhaps, hopefully, it will bomb like the American version of "The Office" which was diabolical, and still is, at it has been reincarnated on SABC-TV (in South Africa). British humour is unique in the world. What part of "it-does-not translate" do they not understand.
> 
> Is there an emoticon for finger-down-throat???


That's a bit unfair, especially since no one has seen the new version or how the presenters will gel or not and the BBC version sold better than any other UK program overseas.

Mind you I can happily forego the arse out antics when going around bends, it is not a program about drifting, If I had bought a car which could only go round bends sideways I'd be taking it back.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Like so many other British programs, the old Top Gear team will be a hard act to follow, love'em or hate'em.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No truer words spoken and pictures rarely lie, it takes 6 to replace 3, ego boost for the old crew or not, not that they needed it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I recognise the one in the white suit, who on earth are the others.>>

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The weirdie beardie one looks like one of the Bee Gees, thought they had all popped their clogs.


----------

